# TrailBlazer Coding and documentation Reference guide



## dyates (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a CLEAR cut guide on how to use section 3 Table A.1 of the Trailblazer Coding and Documentation Reference tool?  I have searched the CMS and Trailblazer website until I'm blue!

Diana Yates


----------

